# Can assasin snails attack / eat plecos at night



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have very strange issue. I had in my tank breading Albino bushinose plecos (1 male and 2 females for 7 years now) and at least 20 babies that were grown a little. In the past week or so I noticed I do not see any babies and now I only see the adult male. When I tried to race wood peaces under which plecos were usually hiding I discovered under them close to 100 assassin snails. As I no longer have regular snails in the tank I'm under impression that assassins are always hungry and looking for food. Strangely enough I can not find any bodies or corps of dead plecos. And two females were at list 4 inches long. I'm running 30gl tank. Can assasins attack / eat plecos at night while they are sleeping ? Any help appreciated.


----------

